# I don't talk to a lot of my immediate family anymore?



## bringdaruckus (May 26, 2011)

Can anyone relate? I only talk to my mom and dad. I loved my 3 sisters but they are normal people and i'm a social outcast. My little sister still lives with me but i don't talk to her at all.. and i have anger problems and cursed out her boyfriend and her and she literally hates me. Also our relationship has just detriorated over the years not just because of this incident. It makes me sad because i remember growing up with her and i loved her so much. Now we even avoid each other or when were in the same room its awkward because she hates me and i really don't know what to think. My 2 older sisters moved out and i don't even text or talk to them anymore..even my little sister talks to them i haven't heard from my older sisters in weeks even months they don't even want anything to do with me. it just makes me sad because when I was younger I always thought I would at least have my sisters if something went wrong and I became homeless or whatever. but Now i just have my mom and dad.


----------



## AnnaNora (Feb 15, 2014)

Same here since my mom passed away in 2012 we are all kinda busy with our own lives. 
I moved with my husband to the states and the rest of my family lives in Germany. 
I do talk to them every now and then but it always seems kinda forced. 
Family life was easier where I was younger. We always sticked together somehow.. 
My mom was always the one who hold us together.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

yep. Don't think I've had more than a 5 minute conversation with my parents.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm heading in that direction. I already am outcasted, sort of, from my mom's side of the family. I would cut all ties off with anyone I'm not close to, but unfortunately, I depend on them for all of my social interaction. Sad.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah I can relate to your struggles. My mother's family never really accepted me for what I was growing up. I was overweight, had no athletic ability, and had a learning disorder among other things. So I think that was the start of a lot of my SA, I mean if your family won't accept you who will right? But, I've gradually gotten a little better over time.

I even posted a thread on here some time ago asking advise of other forum members if I should cut them out. Ultimately, it is my family and I still try to make it work somehow.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a weekly phone conversation with my mum; it used to be two or three times a week but we reduced it because we had nothing to say to each other. I speak to my dad and sister, at most, three times a year, and it's usually awkward.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Don't talk to or see any family and haven't for years and years , don't really see any problem with that as I think family prevent you doing so many thing and just hold you back 
.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I know what you mean. I feel like an outsider even in my own family.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I never initiate contact with my family. For one thing, I've isolated myself due to my BDD & depression issues. But also simply because I have nothing to really say. There is absolutely nothing going on with my life, so what am I going to say - "hey there - just to let you know I went to work today and then came home and now I'm going to bed"? :stu

I visit my parents a few times a year (they are a few hours drive away). My sister & I never talk unless we happen to be visiting mum and dad at the same time.


----------



## Quietskies (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't have anything to do with my family, everyone who actually cared about me is gone and all the rest don't value me so I cut all contact.


----------



## CubeGlow (Feb 27, 2014)

Maybe start talking with them again at a slower pace.Like one txt message a week?


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I see my parents maybe 5 times/year, and my sisters maybe 2-3/year

I generally wish them well, and just want to be left alone. I have a ton of reasons I can't be close to any of them


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll use a quote from one of the home alone movies, - how you feel about your family is a complicated thing. You can fight , hate each other but in the end you still love them no matter what. I can relate OP I barely talk to my parents. I live at home and I don't talk to my dad at all. Its always awkward with us. I even have to work for him sometimes. My sisters moved out but we don't talk too much anymore. We use to be closer but I feel like they've changed and me not do much. It shouldn't have to be this way.


----------



## xxx13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Grog said:


> Don't talk to or see any family and haven't for years and years , don't really see any problem with that as I think family prevent you doing so many thing and just hold you back
> .


I totally agree, my family is really annoying especially my mom and my sister. My mom always ask me to come home as often as possible but I always refuse it. I only come home during holiday season ( I have to because they force me and they will make me feel guilty if I didn't visit them). God, I wish I could find a way not to meet them.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

xxx13 said:


> I totally agree, my family is really annoying especially my mom and my sister. My mom always ask me to come home as often as possible but I always refuse it. I only come home during holiday season ( I have to because they force me and they will make me feel guilty if I didn't visit them). God, I wish I could find a way not to meet them.


Just don't go . Live your own life . I don't know your past relationship with them or even the one now but only you can decide for your self on what is the right thing for you .


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm in the same boat, but the other direction. I don't but rarely talk to my parents. My brother I see plenty of, but that's it as far as family.

Besides him, I don't care about the rest of them. They were part of the problem that led me here, so I have no obligation to give them anything but ambivalence and silence in return.


----------

